# After Effects - Effekte wie in Charmed und Co



## Paradise4Sims (9. November 2005)

Hallo liebe Leutz!

Ich wollte mal fragen wo ich Tutorials finde in denen ich solche coolen effekte wie in Charmed hinbekomme.. So Feuerbälle und Explosionen und so... Ich denke soooo schwer kann das doch garnicht sein... Muss ja nicht von Anfang an aussehen wie in nem 2000000$ Film^^

Hier gibt es ja leieder keine Tuts zu After Effects, also ich hoffe mir kann wer helfen...

Danke im vorraus

LG Ben


----------



## chmee (9. November 2005)

Basics/Advanced:
http://www.creativecow.net/articles/aftereffects.html
EffectsLab:
http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e.html

ayato hat noch einige weitere AE-Tuts, aber in japanisch 

mfg chmee


----------



## Paradise4Sims (9. November 2005)

Japanisch? Hmm.. Müsste ich vorher noch lernen.. Wärwe vllt etwas umständlich.. Danke schonmal

LG Ben


----------



## Paradise4Sims (9. November 2005)

Ehm.. Naja.. Ich glaube da reichen meine Kenntnisse doch noch nicht so ganz für aus... Werde mir doch lieber ersma mehr grundlagen aneigenen... Also danke trotzdem

LG BEn


----------

